# Finding a job in India



## anthonyl (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I've just graduated from uni in the UK and want to go into journalism. There's not much on over here but I've heard there's many more jobs in India. How realistic is it to go out there on a tourist visa, try and find a job and then get a work visa off that? Also how strict are the Indian government on insisting companies have to be employed before foreigners? 
Thankyou.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

this link might help India Visa Information - UK - All About Your Visas

I would imagine India is the same as most third world countries.. salaries are low


----------



## weonlycut (Jul 17, 2012)

You will get the salary in rupees which would be very low. You have to struggle a lot also. So its better to give a full try in your own country. If it doesn't work out you can consider other options which would be more feasible for you.


----------

